# What is the quest(ion)..?



## Raziel (Jun 29, 2012)

I am a lover writing and fantasy. The thing (I have found) that fuels any story, first starts with a question. One question I posed myself became the formation of my book, it was; 
     WHAT IF the stones from the 'Dark Tower' series (merlyns rainbow) were found in our world? How would that change/alter what we already have such as cell phones they are already a way to connect us and the faster we get eventually 'tech' will advance into 'smart suits' then someone might just 'pop' into the other world, dimension, timeline..you can do the math (I.E. timetravel becomes a byproduct of a 'utopian' society..), and I'm sure your's is different if you ever think about it. 
    That's just where I went with it, there are so many other ways an idea can happen. Just ask one question and the rest will follow. 
     I'm happy to say that (in my mind) Fantasy is such an old school way, such an ancient way, that it's now become the new 'new. Within the human psyche, it's buried.  Knowledge of the past, it's buried within all of us, we all want to experience it again, to learn.  The other side of reality,  because we have , in dreams. We all try to make sense of this world.  Enough with the ranting.  I purpose the question; 
                                                                              What question began YOUR story?


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 29, 2012)

My story started after I drew an Egyptian spy sneaking through the Central African rainforest. I asked myself, "What would this chick be doing in the jungle?"


----------



## Ireth (Jun 29, 2012)

My vampire novel began with the questions, "What if vampires sprang up in a world where Christianity wasn't the norm? What would their strengths and weaknesses be if they were rooted in Celtic theology instead?" The RP in which I play out the villain's long, long backstory began with "What was this guy like before he was evil and crazy?"

My first Fae novel had its birth as a branch of an entirely different story. The original story was about a woman seeking to end her curse, aided by a man who was looking for his kidnapped daughter. That sparked the question "Well, what's happening with the daughter while this is going on?", and eventually evolved to "What if a Fae took a human lover who was unwilling to be with him?" The sequel began with "What's going to happen once the consequences of their actions catch up with the heroes and those whose lives they've affected?" (I really think this question should be explored more often.)


----------



## dragonangel517 (Jul 1, 2012)

What supplies would you take with you to colonize another planet if you had unlimited funds? No return to restock, and being green is a priority.

My WIP is a lot more complicated than that, but that is is the starting point for my characters. What they find once they actually get to the planet sets them on an epic adventure.


----------

